# Support Group- Virginia



## gr8girl (Jan 14, 2002)

Hey everyone,Does anyone know of any IBS support groups in Virginia? It would be great to meet with others who understand what I am going through. My friends and family know about my condition, but they do not fully understand how much it effects my life. I think I sort of hide how bad it really is. I'm getting a bit depressed and I don't really have an outlet other than this message board. If anyone knows of any please let me know because I'll definitely join. Thanks.gr8girl


----------



## fustratedandtired (Jul 2, 2002)

I am in Virginia. Albeit northern Virginia. I don't imagine we are the only ones in this state who are going through this.


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

im from wi and knowhow you feel. my best freind suggested i get more sleep. SHE THINKS SLEEP will curre ibs. we had a huge fight and I told her to look it up and get a clue. lol im mean


----------



## ChriszSweetie (Aug 28, 2002)

gr8girl, I am from Fredericksburg Va!!!!!!! I attend Germanna Community College and am planning to transfer to MWC in the fall! I have been looking for someone around here too!







~Ashley


----------

